# Babes on Baffin Tourney 10/13 Doc's Corpus



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

2007 Babes on Baffin and Ladies' Fishing Tournament CCA Corpus Christi Chapter's 
3rd Annual All Ladies' Fishing Tournament

Inshore and Offshore Divisions + New Fly-fishing 
Division + New live weigh-in bonus

New, later judging for Offshore, 3:00-6:00

Great Prizes

Kickoff Party Oct. 12th at Cancun Restaurant

Tournament Oct. 13th, Good Food, Awards, Live Band

http://www.babesonbaffin.com/

http://www.babesonbaffin.com/files/2007_Babes_on_Baffin_Tournament_Rules2.pdf

Another success for Casting for Recovery

South Texas Women's Shelter will accept your fish.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

The surf counts as inshore too. You don't need a boat so come join us.

Only the female entrants need to pay the 60 dollar tourney fee. If you are one of the guys helping the ladies and want to go to the dinner afterwards it is just 15 dollars. 
The 60 dollar fee for the ladies includes the dinner Saturday and a CCA membership.
Prizes for individual biggest red, trout and flounder and a slam prize too!


----------

